# School`s out



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Finished my school bus some minutes ago. It`s a used Mini Lindy with original
duallys and front wheels, rear chassis axle is modified to become the tires more inside the wheel housing, very strange work to mount the original seats inside the body - not enough space - so I worked about 30 minutes with my dremel


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice work Sat! The school bus conversion always gets me for some reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet cheese box!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dude, that is flat out cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Sattellite1-
Pretty doggone cool that you and most these other slotheads on this forum will build just about any thing into a runner! Nice job. Are those bus bodies still available? The reason I ask is a little off the wall but one of our members is building a track and he needs one for the crows nest(announcers booth) for his landscaping on it. In northern Nebraska a lot of the little circle tracks would gut a school bus body, mount it up in the air on old power poles wire it up for the PA system, hang a ladder on it and start racin! Ithink one still exists in Alliance, NE and I know I got a pic of it somewhere.
Any help is appreciated!- Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Are those bus bodies still available?



Hey man, that body he used is a vintage HO model kit....from the "Mini Lindy" line.Keep an eye on Ebay for those bodies....as they do show up frequently there


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Good advice there too TX. Do they go pretty reasonable? This is kinda like the Edsel thing as its gonna get the nose sawed off of it. Casters,any out there or anybody got busted up ones for sale or trade? Ill let Jim kow to check Ebay as I aint a user of it yet. Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Good advice there too TX. Do they go pretty reasonable? This is kinda like the Edsel thing as its gonna get the nose sawed off of it. Casters,any out there or anybody got busted up ones for sale or trade? Ill let Jim kow to check Ebay as I aint a user of it yet. Circle Track DAC



Ya, those model kits do go for pretty reasonable......most average in the $5-$10 range......some exceptions being the VW kits.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes Sir,

You can't go wrong doing a bus in my book. I love em'. I've wanted that one and a few other of their models to convert. That looks excellent--a good clean job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Is it T-Jet powered?

Hey DAC-
If you find that pic of the bus PA tower please post it as I'd love to see that too.


To be continued....



Cheers..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Ya, those model kits do go for pretty reasonable......most average in the $5-$10 range......some exceptions being the VW kits.


Actually the prices for some modells like the greyhound bus running up to $ 25,-
if factory sealed. It`s not cheap enough for some slot experience with the dremel.
I found this school bus only 1 time within a half year...and only as a used
one with broken baseplate.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> You can't go wrong doing a bus in my book. I love em'. I've wanted that one and a few other of their models to convert. That looks excellent--a good clean job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Is it T-Jet powered?
> Cheers..


Yes,T-jet


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Actually the prices for some modells like the greyhound bus running up to $ 25,-
> if factory sealed. It`s not cheap enough for some slot experience with the dremel.
> I found this school bus only 1 time within a half year...and only as a used
> one with broken baseplate.



Actually, the greyhound bus,Mack dump truck and the Ford truck have been showing up lately on Ebay.I swear, everytime I find a Mini Lindy bus it turns out to be a greyhound....BUT I have seen a couple of those school buses within the last couple of months.....and they went for under $15.

I do see Mini Lindy kits that are sealed go for under $10 all the time. Currently there isn't a single Mini Lindy kit up.....at least there wasn't last night.

I've got one of the '72 Chevy truck Mini Lindy's that I converted to a Tjet......it resembles a '70 Chevy truck that I used to drag race......so this slot holds a special place in my heart :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Actually, the greyhound bus,Mack dump truck and the Ford truck have been showing up lately on Ebay.I swear, everytime I find a Mini Lindy bus it turns out to be a greyhound....BUT I have seen a couple of those school buses within the last couple of months.....and they went for under $15.
> 
> I do see Mini Lindy kits that are sealed go for under $10 all the time. Currently there isn't a single Mini Lindy kit up.....at least there wasn't last night.
> 
> I've got one of the '72 Chevy truck Mini Lindy's that I converted to a Tjet......it resembles a '70 Chevy truck that I used to drag race......so this slot holds a special place in my heart :thumbsup:


The Greyhound is too small for Tjet size ( I actually received one in sealed condition , but I can`t use it for a slot conversion ). You are right, you can buy kits for under $ 10 , but it`s not standard for a sealed kit. Especially the
Greyhound , cement mixer and cars like the Charger and the Mustang runs to very high price range. 
Hope I can see school bus versions in a short time 
 
Actually I have a Mini Lindy Chevy Camper - but without the camper top  .
Without the top you don`t have a chance to convert to a slot car due to
not enough space for a t-jet chassis.
The only chance is to cut the inside of the rear bed and half of the rear cab, but you need the camper top to make this work unvisible.

I found within my old diecast cars a Matchbox Superfast Camper made in 1979. I can use this top for the lindy chevy.

I will make some pics how to make...but it need`s some days due to the
complicated conversion.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Satellite, the Mini Lindy Chevy truck conversion is actually REALLY easy..... here's pics of the one I did.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Satellite, the Mini Lindy Chevy truck conversion is actually REALLY easy..... here's pics of the one I did.......... :thumbsup:


Looks great, you solved the problem with the closed rear bed
:thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

What I have in Mini-Lindy--

This is the Greyhound-foiled, ( and hard to photograph) with orig. wheels on a T-jet chassis.



















The Mustang (a runner, I have another-can't find it?) 4-gear AFX.










The Chevy tow truck- just static at the time.










This is the box for the Stang. As you see it came with another car and two HO dirt bikes!










Cheers..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Boss,
great work!! :wave: 
The Lindberg Greyhound looks great, but I think it`s a little bid out of scale ( too 
small,too low, same as the Dump Truck or the Mixer ).
That`s the reason for me to sell the Greyhound via ebay.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great conversion! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

